# weird menuconfig screen

## Black Imp

I have just installed gentoo on a bios raid 0 pc, kernel gentoo 2.6.18. NOW, When I run make menuconfig the screen lacks its borders. What's happend? something about the keymaps?

Please take a look here :

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d112/blackimp/menuconfig2.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d112/blackimp/menuconfig1.jpg

----------

## didymos

I've had that happen after running something that used the framebuffer for graphics, like links for example.  Usually, a "reset" was enough to clear it up.

----------

## Black Imp

not in my case  :Sad:  it happens each time. I'll try removing my penguin at start up

----------

## user124

same problem here - also with ufed.

pure text mode, no x started before.

maybe a problem with ncurses?

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

I also had this issue and still experience it if I run menuconfig from a pure console (i.e not in X, inside a terminal emulator). I am yet to find the cause of this, and also I'm fine now as run X. But I think I should share my previous experience so you might be a step closer finding the problem:

-A fresh x86 manual installation, from version 2006.1 minimal CD, doesn't have this problem. BUT after you do a emerge -e world on such fresh system problem appears.

-Compiling ncurses with or without unicode support has no effect.

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

The cause is found, i think: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528700-highlight-.html

----------

## justc001

I got this too before and I've figured out how to fix it. What I do is re-emerge ncurses and then everything seems to be fine.

----------

## Black Imp

 *didymos wrote:*   

> I've had that happen after running something that used the framebuffer for graphics, like links for example.  Usually, a "reset" was enough to clear it up.

 

sorry!! i thought you were suggesting me to reset physically the pc   :Embarassed:  I didn't know it was a script. I'll try!  :Smile: 

----------

## Black Imp

 *justc001 wrote:*   

> I got this too before and I've figured out how to fix it. What I do is re-emerge ncurses and then everything seems to be fine.

 

excuse me... what is ncurses? what is it for? i guess it's emerged as some foundamental dependence since I've never emerged it explicitly and at the moment I 've only emerged the bootloader - grub - dmraid and the kernel sources but my system has that problem.

----------

## didymos

It's a library that basically handles all terminal related stuff for console apps.  It's part of the "system" target, but to re-emerge it manually just do this:

```

emerge --oneshot --ask ncurses

```

It shouldn't pull in much of anything, maybe gpm.

----------

## Black Imp

i've tried with 'reset' and it actually would solve the problem but it's not permanent and should be done each time and for each console.

then I emerge ncurses that way but it didn't change anything at all.

----------

